# exorcist instructions



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Well just a quicky to ask if anyone has any or knows of where i can find any. Kira got me the tank for xmas but i cant put it together 
D


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

found this on putting it together hope its what you wanted 



> I presume you're asking about the fancy Pipe Organ version with all
> the Pewter pieces not the Forge World version with resin pieces.
> 
> Test fit all the pewter pieces. They tend to warp. But you already
> ...


----------

